# Traktor DJ studio



## devilmen (20. September 2004)

Hab mal eine frage....
zum proggi

traktor dj studio....

unzwar...
möchte ich einen track so filtern das ich 
nur die hintergrund musik habe
und den sprechgesang....


hab gelesen das es geht nur ich weiss nicht wie...
bin noch anfänger... 

doch wen es ein anders programm ist das das kann
bitte melden..

bis dann
;-)


----------



## beatjuggler (25. September 2004)

das geht definitiv nicht. ich glaube es gibt keine software die sowas kann

peace


----------

